# My tip signage



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Let me know what you guys think. Also in the middle of the backseat is an armrest with 2 cup holders. I was thinking of putting 2 small waters and a handful of dum-dum lolipops in the holders.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have two cups I put in the seat pockets with dum dums and smartees. They are a big hit. I used to use the middle console, but it became a problem if there were 3 pax in the back seat.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

have you noticed an increase in tips ?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know. I've always done it, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I always get compliments about it and sometimes my comments reflect my providing candy.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Would always leave $7-$8 in the tip jar.

Is it velcro'ed down?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Currently I do not know of a way to tape it down


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Currently I do not know of a way to tape it down


Drill two holes in the bottom and zip tie it to the console lid... Those things are pretty strong.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Let me know what you guys think. Also in the middle of the backseat is an armrest with 2 cup holders. I was thinking of putting 2 small waters and a handful of dum-dum lolipops in the holders.


I think just one sign that you tape on the radio. Although I like your set up I feel it's too "in their face" and awkward. People will definitely see it if you tape it on the radio below the AC/Heat vents.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Let me know what you guys think. Also in the middle of the backseat is an armrest with 2 cup holders. I was thinking of putting 2 small waters and a handful of dum-dum lolipops in the holders.


I have a small handwritten one on the back of my headrest. It has increased my tips quite a bit. Nothing fancy, just says "tips are appreciated". No tip jar either.

1 out of 10 tip me now, before it was about 1 out of 50.

Definely works...


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Found this on Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/241317...all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=uber tip&ref=sr_gallery_3


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm unsure how this fastens onto the arm rest in the middle of the car.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've noticed increase in tips after I put the sign.. However the ratings have taken hits too.. I'm guessing people are rating less than five stars after tipping.


----------



## uberdrivermensch (Aug 26, 2015)

You don't think that the passengers who are tipping would probably also give five stars, and it's not just the non-tippers who have reacted poorly to the sign that are withholding both?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I've noticed increase in tips after I put the sign.. However the ratings have taken hits too.. I'm guessing people are rating less than five stars after tipping.


I see the opposite... I have found those who tip rate well. It correlates with feeling good about the tip when they rate.


----------

